# maple-cured ground venison bacon



## tasunkawitko (Dec 25, 2011)

x


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 26, 2011)

Man it sure looks good from here TW!

This is one I think I will try.

Thank-you for another great post!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 26, 2011)

Now the meat looks good and all but how is it bacon. I always like everything you make and it's always a must open when I see you post something new. I tried to make venison bacon one time and let's say it wasn't the best results. I'm glad that it had a good flavor and it is another good way to use venison.


----------



## grabber (Dec 26, 2011)

If your looking for those wood chips, check out sausagemaker.com.  He's got all kinds of wood chips, as shown in your post.  Guys got a lot of things from amateur to professional equipment, various mixes, casings, etc.  Good luck.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Dec 26, 2011)

hey, al - it is definitely some good stuff - just be sure to add more maple syrup and some salt to the recipe. if you find an amount that works well, lwt me know and i will modify my recipe!

paul - maybe it's a regional thing - we make a similar product all the time up here with beef, calling it beef bacon. defnitely good stuff and worth a try.

grabber - thanks for the info - i'll check it out!


----------



## big casino (Dec 26, 2011)

kinda reminds me of


----------



## sprky (Dec 26, 2011)

to me


----------



## tbone 73 (Oct 4, 2014)

TasunkaWitko said:


> x


----------



## tbone 73 (Oct 4, 2014)

I am new to this site. I don't see the recipe. Any way I could get it from you? Would be much appreciated


----------

